# We've been naughty



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

We've just arrived at a CC site and (for the first time) been told to drive onto the pitch, not reverse, because we have a Burstner Solano, BUT himself has reversed onto the pitch, as we normally do. So I'm waiting for the knock at the door...... The chap on the side of our door is also in a continental van and he has reversed in, so I can't see that we are encroaching on anyone's privacy. I remember reading a post on here not too long ago by someone who had had the same problem, and I thought 'We've never had that issue' - until now.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Which site?

DO keep us informed if anything happens  

Remember you can always claim it infringes your human rights and you will appeal to the European Court if they insist that you move :roll: 

Ask them what their policy is on torture 8O 

Dave


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

What reason do they give for asking you to drive on?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

you rebels! :lol: :lol:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

bazzeruk said:


> What reason do they give for asking you to drive on?


I expect so as not to have habitation doors facing each other. All facing one way down the site with the UK NSdoor being the standard.

I remember being at Salisbury C&CC site when I was asked to do the same and go in frontwards. For some unknown reason the next MH to come along which also had its door on the OS was told to reverse in by a different 'holiday site manager'. Our doors were facing but it didn't worry me. After a while the staff noticed and got really upset but the other MH owners had gone off site by then.

The staff discussed with me whether I would turn round but then of course my door was facing the awning of the caravan on the other side of me. In the end they gave up and we all stayed as we were.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

What happens if two vans are travelling together and want to have doors (and possibly awnings) facing each other?

I don't think I'd want to stay on any site as dictatorial as that.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Gosh , life is just too short

especially when you get to my age :lol: :lol: :lol:

The next year or so might just be too late :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Was this the guy?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Stanner said:


> What happens if two vans are travelling together and want to have doors (and possibly awnings) facing each other?
> 
> I don't think I'd want to stay on any site as dictatorial as that.


In the case of caravans they like them to be facing the roadway so they can be moved quickly in the event of tempest, flood or fire etc.
This normally means that awnings cannot be facing.

The pitches, especially hard standing, are sometime layed out so that with two facing awnings they would not have the 20' required seperation.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I wish they would make their (collective) minds up. Many times on CC sites, we have been told to reverse onto the pitch as it is easy to find a hitching point on the front of the vehicle if you need to be towed out.

This made sense to me, so why the "change" .......... more likely a warden who doesn't understand the thinking behind such "rules".

Colin


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I think you should be horsewhipped. :evil: 

It is this sort of irresponsible and reckless behaviour that caused me to leave the CC.

That poor Warden must be grievously upset and on the verge of a breakdown.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I find myself agreeing with you 747 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I think its that avatar that makes me irresponsible and reckless :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

aldra said:


> I find myself agreeing with you 747 :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I think its that avatar that makes me irresponsible and reckless :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aldra


ooooh Aldra ...... 8O

First you fancy Raynipper, then barryd and now me. 8O 8O

Barman ..... I'll have what she is drinking. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Perhaps the warden or assistant might be better deployed cleaning the toilets whilst no one wants to use them instead of the hour before you're required to leave site when you've just emptied your cassette


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

747 said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> > I find myself agreeing with you 747 :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Barperson ! :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

At my age you just have to fancy where you can

Sixpacks, wrinkles and bums   

Aldra :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rayc said:


> In the case of caravans they like them to be facing the roadway so they can be moved quickly in the event of tempest, flood or fire etc.


So that requirement would require m/homes to be reversed in, so they can be moved quickly in the event of an emergency without having to do a 3 point turn?


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Moreton in marsh site insisted very strongly that I 'drove in' so I drove out 8O


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Stanner said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> > In the case of caravans they like them to be facing the roadway so they can be moved quickly in the event of tempest, flood or fire etc.
> ...


Yes but there is another rule which says doors must face the same way. I'm not supporting anything per sae, just reporting what I have heard. Which rule has priority at any one time is I presume for the staff to decide.

You just don't seem to understand how complicated it can be. :lol:

There's caravan and motorhomes of different sizes with habitation doors on either side. There's disabled people who all want to be next to the toilet block, others who have no idea how to level their units on even the slightest of slopes, children, children on bikes, dogs, people with sat dishes who come to the country and then complain about the trees affecting their reception. :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

rayc said:


> Yes but there is another rule which says doors must face the same way. I'm not supporting anything per sae, just reporting what I have heard. Which rule has priority at any one time is I presume for the staff to decide.
> 
> You just don't seem to understand how complicated it can be. :lol:
> 
> There's caravan and motorhomes of different sizes with habitation doors on either side. There's disabled people who all want to be next to the toilet block, others who have no idea how to level their units on even the slightest of slopes, children, children on bikes, dogs, people with sat dishes who come to the country and then complain about the trees affecting their reception. :lol:


Gosh Ray that seemed to be said with considerable feeling..... 8O

Surely the same problems don't ever happen on MHF Rallies do they?? 

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

For me its a load of" Jobs worth"

ignore everyone's petty wants

Were camping so lets get on with it

Aldra


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Penquin said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> > Yes but there is another rule which says doors must face the same way. I'm not supporting anything per sae, just reporting what I have heard. Which rule has priority at any one time is I presume for the staff to decide.
> ...


Dave, No all tongue in cheek but having been on caravan and motorhome forums over the years most things come around.
I've marshalled many caravan rallies, and some with MHF, and of course there are problems which crop up.
There's nowt so queer as folks as they say.
Ray


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have just emailed them asking about this attitude some of the wardens have about this.

cabby


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rayc said:


> You just don't seem to understand how complicated it can be. :lol:


........... or even how complicated some people manage to make it. :wink:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

There's always the one that needs that little bit of extra space.

Just like the picture if you click on it!


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We've been on 3 CC sites over the last 3 weeks reversed on to them all, I always do unless asked to drive on. It's no hassle really, but do prefer the back of the van at the back of my pitch.
At all sites, wardens were friendly and helpful, only on one were we given a pitch number, but pitches were differing lengths, and it made sense.

Also parked up with with friends on an independant site with doors facing.

Like to be a rebel too.

Sue


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

We prefer to REVERSE onto the pitch. It puts our bedroom away from the road so that we have a little more privacy. I would not wish to have to inflict our snoring on passers-by!!  :roll:


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

Defra (Natural England) in consultation with the big clubs and the Association of Caravan and Camping Exempted Organisations (ACCEO) have produced a diagram for siteing which is published on page 24 of the Guidance for exempted clubs.

They expect all exempted clubs to follow this guidance.

A copy of the guidance can be viewed here.

http://www.naturalengland.org.uk/Images/combined-guidance_tcm6-9572.pdf

ACCEO represents about 200 of the 400+ exempted clubs.

John


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

johnthompson said:


> Defra (Natural England) in consultation with the big clubs and the Association of Caravan and Camping Exempted Organisations (ACCEO) have produced a diagram for siteing which is published on page 24 of the Guidance for exempted clubs.
> 
> They expect all exempted clubs to follow this guidance.
> 
> ...


I just love the diagram. I will get many happy hours from studying it. Don't worry I shall be taking my tape measure to Peterborough 

I think the diagram shows a caravan with the door on the 'continental' side but makes no reference to the door side for motorhomes?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I loved this bit


The Caravan
 Whether trailer or motor caravan it is a vehicle specifically for caravanning. Its 
appearance and colour are appropriate and do not offend public opinion :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

locovan said:


> I loved this bit
> 
> The Caravan
>  Whether trailer or motor caravan it is a vehicle specifically for caravanning. Its
> appearance and colour are appropriate and do not offend public opinion :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I wonder if the black stealth caravan is banned. ( I think its only the forward facing bit!)










When we stopped at a municipal site in scotland they hummed and hawed at our silver one. Goodness knows what they would have said about Timberlands colours.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I was thinking more of the yellow one I saw-- hand painted with flowers on

I like the black and white one Frank


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

I expect (sigh) its all to do with Health and Stupidity (oops so sorry I typed the wrong word :lol: )


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Well we stayed on Galmpton touring park last year and *PARKED SIDEWAYS* on our pitch: the warden didn't bat an eyelid!

Admittedly it was a big grassy pitch and both neighbours were at the far ends of their pitches so we had plenty of room, gave us the best levelling (lwb and sloping pitch) but also a superb view down to the estuary.


----------



## dipsie (May 30, 2008)

Try staying at the Rutland Caravan Club site, (affiliated) where, when we arrived and booked in, was ' instructed ' to which number pitch to go to. I asked the miserable wench at the reception desk, can I not have a wander around and come back and tell you where we would like to park. ' No ' she said. We are very busy. I replied to her, well I can only see about 7 or 8 caravans and 1 motorhome. Her responce was ' tough '.
We went and parked up, it was windy, so we drove into the pitch, hooked up and put the kettle on. Knock, knock, on the door, a guy had come and had been told to tell us to park the right way around. I said OK, I parked this way due to the wind and that I would have liked to have kept the door open. Well, I'v told you he said.
What did we do, nothing. Later I went to the reception and bought an icecream, she gave me a look but said nothing.
Later,it did get a bit busier, it was the day before the Peterbourgh show so quite a few other motorhomes stopped off. I got chatting to our new neighbour and it turned out they had been instructed where to, and which way to park.
I suggeseted to my wife that I recon that she has a domonering husband and it's her only chance of power.
dipsie.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

dipsie said:


> Try staying at the Rutland Caravan Club site, (affiliated) . . . . . Her responce was ' tough '. . . . .
> dipsie.


I think that would have been the point at which I would have responded with " No, tough on you, dear" and left. :roll:


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

More reasons why we mainly wild camp.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Where on earth has common sense, logic the realisation that for practical reasons, Motorhomes are different to Caravans, gone?

We are more sensitive to uneven ground.
We, in an emergency, can move our Motorhomes out better if we reverse in.
We pay enough to park on what is basically a field.
Who is making aesthetic judgements about parking arrangements.

I very rarely use CC sites (why am I still a member??) but if told to park in a manner I am not happy with, I would leave.

My conclusion is that the C.C. is designed for caravans.... Oh of course! its the Caravan C.

Alan
(In a grumpy mood!)


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

If I am paying good money to rent a pitch and I am given a pitch Nº to use, 
Depending in the pitch I will decide if I drive in or reverse on to it. 
I will also make this point the site warden unless they can give me a valid reason , I would not move it .


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Neither would I

Need a little bit of a heated moment to put life back into perspective

Anyway I do enjoy a stroppy moment or two

Aldra :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

Well, we've been told off! Yesterday morning when we were getting the bikes ready for our ride to Bath, the warden came along (by the way, loved the reference to 'On the busses earlier!)' and gave 'Himself' a long lecture about why we were in the wrong - it's got to be so many feet between each van and all to do with fire and health and safety etc etc, but at the end he said as we were only here for another night he would turn a blind eye - and it was all done for our own good! By this time I had had to remove myself from the situation and go elsewhere to mutter. Himself is much better at staying calm in these situations, but he was ready to refuse to move it. It didn't seem to take into account the fact that there are at least 3 of us all (continental vans) parked the same way. And you could park a bus in the gap between us!
I wold love to tell them where to put their rules and regulates but unfortunately my son lives here and we like to come up now and then to visit, and it is a very handy located site.
Loved all the replies to this, it's obviously a contentious issue. It does make me smile when I think about our various stays on aires in France where the gap between vans is just large enough to open the door, and some of the French sites where everyone is very cosy.
But all the rules and regulations do seem at odds with the camping ethos of freedom and relaxation etc etc.


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

esperelda said:


> Well, we've been told off! Yesterday morning when we were getting the bikes ready for our ride to Bath, the warden came along (by the way, loved the reference to 'On the busses earlier!)' and gave 'Himself' a long lecture about why we were in the wrong - it's got to be so many feet between each van and all to do with fire and health and safety etc etc, but at the end he said as we were only here for another night he would turn a blind eye - and it was all done for our own good! By this time I had had to remove myself from the situation and go elsewhere to mutter. Himself is much better at staying calm in these situations, but he was ready to refuse to move it. It didn't seem to take into account the fact that there are at least 3 of us all (continental vans) parked the same way. And you could park a bus in the gap between us!
> I wold love to tell them where to put their rules and regulates but unfortunately my son lives here and we like to come up now and then to visit, and it is a very handy located site.
> Loved all the replies to this, it's obviously a contentious issue. It does make me smile when I think about our various stays on aires in France where the gap between vans is just large enough to open the door, and some of the French sites where everyone is very cosy.
> But all the rules and regulations do seem at odds with the camping ethos of freedom and relaxation etc etc.


The rule of 20ft (6metres) spacing between vans was originally brought in for fire precautions. This was when caravans were made of wood and painted hardboard. It was wider, but was reduced when aluminium cladding became common. Like most things relating to caravanning in the UK they are well out of date, but are still rigidly applied.

If you have ever seen a caravan go up in flames and feel the heat radiated you will appreciate why the space is necessary.

On which side the door faces is of no consequence unless there is also an awning or windbreaks attached to either of the unit which reduces the space to below 10ft between units. This 10ft space should be observed to prevent flames jumping across the gap. This is why sites don't like awnings facing each other.

Sites are set up for caravans and they haven't realised that Motor Caravans are a different kettle of fish.

John


----------



## voyagerstan (Aug 6, 2010)

why have i bothered reading all this tosh. now i know why i dont go on camp sites oh and of course cos im a cheapskate . but realy is there a special breed of people who operate and frequent these places . :roll: :roll: :roll: stan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Gosh Esperelda

You could actually open the door

Shame on you :lol: :lol:

another van could have squeezed in there

Aldra


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we too have Burstner Solano. The only time this has happened to us is at the Woodhall Country Club site. The warden told us that next time we visited we would have to drive in. I asked why and he said he 'had let us off this time as we were parked next to friends' I said I had never come across this before and he stated 'oh you will on CC sites' I repllied that we used CC and had never ever been told to pull in.

He was quite insistent about it all, and there was no talking to him......and he even said 'it's cos you have got a German jobbie' we just haven't bothered going back, as the last thing I want to do is look at the back end of a tourer or another MH. Their loss as we go to Woodhall alot.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

And ref my post here is my previous topic on this
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-107045-woodhall.html


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I have decided to let my 3 year old Granddaughter check in for us and park the van.

She is just the right age to cope with people like officious warders............ her favourite reply to anything at the moment is "WHY?" 

After dealing with her for a few minutes I'm sure they will let her park it sideways on and on it's roof if she wants to.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Stanner said:


> I have decided to let my 3 year old Granddaughter check in for us and park the van.
> 
> She is just the right age to cope with people like officious warders............ her favourite reply to anything at the moment is "WHY?"
> 
> After dealing with her for a few minutes I'm sure they will let her park it sideways on and on it's roof if she wants to.


.

Brilliant idea LOL maybe some of the 'jobsworths' will not know what to say to that LOL. Having said that some of them don't want to listen and are only interested in what they themselfs have to say :lol:

I meant to add last night, that my Husband rang the site concerned in my previous topic (above link) and actually spoke to someone else recently, he explained what we had been told last year and asked why !!! He was told it was planning and fire regulations 
 the funny thing is we wouldn't be any further distance from the next door unit whether we reversed in or pulled in...... :roll:


----------



## roadwarrior1 (Aug 8, 2012)

the 2 cc sites i go to say " tell us where you parked..." i dont like regimentation and much better attitude - until we ourselves complain - leave us alone i say... is it for us - or them....


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Rules*

I just found this, "Rule"

a) Where numbered pitch markers are provided on site, please check with the Site Warden as to the position of the outfit in relation to the marker peg. Normally and at the discretion of the Warden outfits may be positioned on the pitch in any way, provided that there is not less than 6 metres (20 feet) spacing between facing walls of adjacent caravans, motor caravans or trailer tents and that there shall be left a minimum clear space of 3 metres (10 feet) between adjoining outfits in any direction, in order to restrict the spread of fire.

So if you have a decent warden fine, if you havn't not so fine, but as it is at the discretion of the warden, unless they can give a reasonable answer when asked why they insist on driving or reversing onto the pitch, I think I would be inclined to refuse to obey, and if they argue tell them I will be reporting them to the CC for unreasonable behaviour and abuse of authority.

There is no rule that i can find that dictates which way a unit should face, it is only discretionary.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Rules*

I just found this, "Rule"

a) Where numbered pitch markers are provided on site, please check with the Site Warden as to the position of the outfit in relation to the marker peg. Normally and at the discretion of the Warden outfits may be positioned on the pitch in any way, provided that there is not less than 6 metres (20 feet) spacing between facing walls of adjacent caravans, motor caravans or trailer tents and that there shall be left a minimum clear space of 3 metres (10 feet) between adjoining outfits in any direction, in order to restrict the spread of fire.

So if you have a decent warden fine, if you havn't not so fine, but as it is at the discretion of the warden, unless they can give a reasonable answer when asked why they insist on driving or reversing onto the pitch, I think I would be inclined to refuse to obey, and if they argue tell them I will be reporting them to the CC for unreasonable behaviour and abuse of authority.

There is no rule that i can find that dictates which way a unit should face, it is only discretionary.


----------

